# kuhli loaches eating snails?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

do kuhli loaches eat ramshorns and pond snails?

i have a bunch of snails in a tank with 4 kuhli loaches and i fear that they may be eating my snails!! ahh. if its not them could it be my german rams?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

blcknwitecuban said:


> do kuhli loaches eat ramshorns and pond snails?


You betcha!

TR


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang, I have kuhli loaches and I just bought a few snails the other day. Good thing my loaches are still small, for now...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You should not be mixing loaches and snails. Dojo and Kuhli loaches prefer colder water and can be mixed with goldfish. Clown loaches prefer warmer water and should be put in a semi-aggressive tank. I have both Ramshorn snails and Mystery snails and they go in a tropical community tank.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lindsey said:


> Dang, I have kuhli loaches and I just bought a few snails the other day. Good thing my loaches are still small, for now...


Unfortunately the young loaches are hungrier than the adults.

TR


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

really? well mine seem fine in a 78F tank. i know there are different kinds of kuhli loaches and some get bigger and look different with others. is it possible mine will be ok? mine are maybe 4 inches and all brown.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

My experience with Kuhli loaches and snails is that only the large snails get eaten and for some reason, the Kuhli loaches leave the small snails alone.


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a tank with snails and kuhli loaches and they definitely keep the population in check! I don't mind because I don't want my tank overran with snails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm..i think i will buy a few dozen kuhli loaches and spread them out around the fishroom.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmm..i think i will buy a few dozen kuhli loaches and spread them out around the fishroom.


John:

Yoyos or Kuhlis will work but the best (very qualitative from observation) for me has been Polka Dot (aka Angelicus) loaches (Botia kubotai).

TR


----------



## jamestrask (Aug 15, 2008)

well i have had khuli loaches for about 3-4 months and i have never notice them eating my snails. but i have heard tht they do tend to eat snails.


----------

